# Video: Combat Footages in Afghanistan



## TheSiatonist (Mar 2, 2011)

This one's a ambush captured on helmet cam - glad everyone came out OK. M320 in action.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


"ANA got hit in the head and he can walk!"   :)


----------



## Manolito (Mar 2, 2011)

The guy with the camera showed great trigger control. Very close to shooting one of his own. Got my heart rate up.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 2, 2011)

It looked like he had a stoppage just as his team mate crossed his line of fire.

It also looked like he was sitting up and moving around a lot while the others were flat on the ground.   :)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great video. Thank you.

I agree...it looked like a close call as he crossed his line of fire!


----------



## lockNload (Mar 6, 2011)

That was a great video--one of the better combat engagements demonstrating small unit action that I've seen. I was also nervous seeing the one guy cross the other's field of fire and was afraid a guy that had dropped down would pop up. I was never able to see the enemy, which isn't surprising given that I'm seeing from a camera but I was wondering at what point the enemy disengaged and how often they actually saw the enemy or muzzle flashes. They were lobbing quite a few grenades and putting down a fair amount of fire. What type of grenade launcher was being used? Is the guy with a camera an officer or NCO? Anyone notice the black thing on the sun?


----------

